# Hillside On Friday.



## Qwerty (May 19, 2014)

Is anyone else looking forward to this as much as me?    If you haven't played it before your in for a real treat, Especially on the stunning  back 9. 
Personally I can't wait, the first real big game of the season on one of my Favourite courses. 

It'll be good to see most of the NW lads there who I'm sure will be all Cheering on Podgster against the other KOK finalists.  We're thinking he might try to put off the other guys with his outfit...That's if the Canary comes out to play... All I'll say is bring your sunglasses just in case. 

So, how's your game?  Looking forward to it?  Who's your money on?

Im sure it'll be said many times afterwards, but Virtuocity has done a great job pulling all this together especially this grand finale at Hillside.

Roll on Friday :whoo: Good luck fellas!


----------



## virtuocity (May 19, 2014)

I could take it or leave it to be honest.  Slightly above average course with questionable company.  Don't even get me started on that foreign food they serve down there.....


----------



## virtuocity (May 19, 2014)

On a much more serious note- we really need to get something sorted in terms of food and drinks (many of) for those staying on the Thursday evening.  Can anyone recommend somewhere decent in Southport?


----------



## Junior (May 19, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			On a much more serious note- we really need to get something sorted in terms of food and drinks (many of) for those staying on the Thursday evening.  Can anyone recommend somewhere decent in Southport?
		
Click to expand...

Are you all staying in a similar location -if so you wont go far wrong with heading to Lord Street in Southport .  Lots of bars and restaraunts around there.  

I'm thinkin ga steady game is needed for Hillside and a low 'capper is going to come to the fore.  My money is on RickG or PJ, although Podge is very very good value off his handicap.


----------



## GB72 (May 19, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			On a much more serious note- we really need to get something sorted in terms of food and drinks (many of) for those staying on the Thursday evening.  Can anyone recommend somewhere decent in Southport?
		
Click to expand...

If you can get a message to the GM lads, Mike, Jezz etc know of a decent curry house in Southport.


----------



## virtuocity (May 19, 2014)

pokerjoke was my early favourite but jimbob has been too quiet recently and has a new weapon in the form of the SLDR Mini.


----------



## Birchy (May 19, 2014)

Its gonna be playing very tough I reckon. Holding the fairway will be hard work. Trouble for a low capper is one bad hole could really put a big dent in their allowance but the higher cappers will possibly have a couple of big numbers.

Very hard to call tbh. I think the best survivor will win rather than a good score.

Jimbob is mustard around the greens so I hear so my money is on him to edge it. Although he might have been too busy schmoozing recently to play so could be rusty


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2014)

Ive just took a call from Hillside and in preparation of podgsters visit they''ve asked me to install a trough for his horse :whoo:

I love the place, it's a fantastic course and club without being overly snobby.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 19, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Ive just took a call from Hillside and in preparation of podgsters visit they''ve asked me to install a trough for his horse :whoo:

I love the place, it's a fantastic course and club without being overly snobby.
		
Click to expand...

I believe Davyhulme have one for sale going cheap. They tried to do a player plus trough deal, but to no avail.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (May 19, 2014)

Can't wait! Although if my golf this weekend was any indication of my play on Friday then I'm in trouble ...

Think it will be a case of whoever can go round with the same ball will win - Hillside is difficult at the best of times but can be soul destroying if you're hitting two of every tee!

Just looking forward to meeting people and putting names to faces as always. Hoping the sun stays out too - otherwise the loud troos will be worn!


----------



## CMAC (May 19, 2014)

my moneys on jimbob someroo, mark my words:thup:



P.S As JustOne started all this is he there?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (May 19, 2014)

CMAC said:



			my moneys on jimbob someroo, mark my words:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No pressure there then ...



Just to check, we're playing off the stones right? ....


----------



## CMAC (May 19, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



*No pressure there then ...*



Just to check, we're playing of the stones right? .... 

Click to expand...

don't let me or TM down Jim, Rocketbladez Tour-IER will ensure a good solid round:whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (May 19, 2014)

What does it take to score well around Hillside?..   Thinking about it the answer has got to be everything.  

A poor tee shot mostly gets picked up by the bunkers, if I remember rightly Theres large run offs into them so the ball is usually sucked in from anywhere close.

Irons have got to be hot as Theres lots of long shots in.  Wedges off tight lies from around the green for when you miss with the long irons.

The course usually beats me up to be honest but its always a great day out and My money is on whoever is Steady Eddie on the day.  I haven't got a clue who that is though.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (May 19, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			What does it take to score well around Hillside?..   Thinking about it the answer has got to be everything.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. Very much depends on the tees IIRC. Keeping it straight is imperative, but hitting 5 iron off every tee to find the fairway just isn't going to work. 

There's a couple of holes that you can have a go at as you know, but wouldn't be surprised if a couple over handicap won the day - again, depending on which tees. If you can take advantage of a couple with some birdies, it certainly gives you a little more wriggle room on the harder holes!


----------



## Val (May 19, 2014)

Had to call off the day before last time so really looking forward to this and to meeting some new faces.

My game has been reasonable the last 2 weeks I just hope I don't golf myself out this week with 6 games in 6 days


----------



## Stuart_C (May 19, 2014)

Qwerty you're spot on mate, every hole has some sort of danger waiting for stray shots etc.

I've played it 3 times and never played to my handicap there though I've enjoyed it every time. I love it. I know lots of people always mention the back 9 but I can't think of a bad/easy hole on the course.

Bogey golf is the aim for me and hopefully snaffle a few pars as and when. Anything close to handicap is a cracking score round there.


----------



## hamshanker (May 19, 2014)

Really looking forward to playing what ive been told as THE best course on the Southport coast and meeting some of the NW crew again and other new faces fingers crossed the weather holds out for us even if it doesnt im sure its gonna be a great day by all who have put the effort in in organising such a big event:thup:

Just need my game to come back even just a little bit would be nice:lol: and hoping my h/cap comes through in time from the club...


----------



## virtuocity (May 19, 2014)

Weather forecast not looking lovely at the moment.  Hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 19, 2014)

My money is on GER147 . He scored net 68 at St Andrews. .:thup:


----------



## CMAC (May 19, 2014)

CMAC said:



			my moneys on jimbob someroo, mark my words:thup:



*P.S As JustOne started all this is he there*?
		
Click to expand...

no-one know? seems to have dropped off the forum, maybe him and Bob have set up a clinic together


----------



## chrisd (May 19, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Weather forecast not looking lovely at the moment.  Hopefully it won't be too bad.
		
Click to expand...

Needn't worry Dave, it'll be ok at the bar for you!


----------



## garyinderry (May 19, 2014)

podge was up at the lee park training camp today with the main man scouser plotting everyone's downfall.    short games being honed for Friday! 


we are out at 7 in the morning for a comp too in preparation for Friday.


really looking forward to hillside.  looks a beast of a course on the internet!    those that have played it before could well be at a great advantage.

im just hoping for it to be dry and having a good knock.


----------



## CMAC (May 20, 2014)

Poor old JO


----------



## Crazyface (May 20, 2014)

After reading this lot I'm gonna have to load the bag with balls. I'm looking forward to meeting all of you, after just popping in and out of here for two years. I hope I'm with a VERY sociable group that like looking for golf balls, I can be godam awful sometimes, and am currently developing a beautiful snap hook that catches everyone off guard  when watching for my ball off the tee.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 20, 2014)

I can't wait for Friday, the long drive better be worth it! I'm just off to warm up with two days down at Princes


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2014)

Very much looking forward to it, not sure if my new weapon will arrive in time but if it does, Boooom :smirk:

I'll be rooting for MexicoMark from my Kenilworth qualification rounds, he punches well above his weight, is quiet and unassuming and just carves out a decent game, I think he fits the criteria required and is a very 'Steady Eddie' and could pull it off.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 20, 2014)

Cheifo for me From East Midlands qualifiers at Woodhall.

Really looking forward to it but forecast ain't good at present


----------



## virtuocity (May 20, 2014)

How the heck do you pronounce "Cheifo" anyway?  It's the only name I fear reading out on Friday.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 20, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			How the heck do you pronounce "Cheifo" anyway?  It's the only name I fear reading out on Friday.
		
Click to expand...



"Josh" I believe :rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (May 20, 2014)

Hope everyone likes a bit of thunder and lightning!


----------



## garyinderry (May 20, 2014)

there was a load of it last night. serious rain followed.  the air is still very humid. could do with another dose to clear it up a bit!


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 20, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Hope everyone likes a bit of thunder and lightning!
		
Click to expand...



Best dig a 1 iron out then.........


----------



## Val (May 20, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Best dig a 1 iron out then.........
		
Click to expand...

Who'll say the punchline


----------



## williamalex1 (May 20, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Who'll say the punchline 

Click to expand...

Lee .


----------



## NWJocko (May 20, 2014)

Hope the weather holds for you all, it really is a magnificent course so would be a shame if its humping it down.

Enjoy all, very envious of you playing there!

Straight off the tee and good around the greens is a must at Hillside from what I remember. Probably why I had a shocker :rofl:


----------



## Odvan (May 20, 2014)

Another one looking forward to the day immensely - I've just gone through the hole by hole and obviously parred the course in my head, its dead simple looking at the pics. No problem......


----------



## the hammer (May 20, 2014)

Go on then, even god couldn't hit a 1 iron.


----------



## rickg (May 20, 2014)

Please tell me we are not going to get this weather!!!  

http://www.express.co.uk/news/natur...-FIFTY-years-to-rip-through-Britain-THIS-week


----------



## Qwerty (May 20, 2014)

I've probably missed it amongst the other threads but When is the Draw??


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 20, 2014)

rickg said:



			Please tell me we are not going to get this weather!!!  

http://www.express.co.uk/news/natur...-FIFTY-years-to-rip-through-Britain-THIS-week

Click to expand...


MET OFFICE has taken thundery showers off forecast for Friday but still looks like being a bit damp.


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2014)

rickg said:



			Please tell me we are not going to get this weather!!!  

http://www.express.co.uk/news/natur...-FIFTY-years-to-rip-through-Britain-THIS-week

Click to expand...

Even if it was the day/night before, would the course cope with it, I wouldn't want to start travelling only for a course inspection to happen early/late morning!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 20, 2014)

Yes it would be fine Fishy,  it's a proper links course so unless it was non stop then it'll recover ok.


----------



## upsidedown (May 20, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I've probably missed it amongst the other threads but When is the Draw??
		
Click to expand...

On Friday morning.

Another one looking forward to it too


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 20, 2014)

Hurray - looks like rain and wind, might just favour the low handicap northerners and Scottish.

Can we say that?


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 21, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hurray - looks like rain and wind, might just favour the low handicap northerners and Scottish.

Can we say that?

Click to expand...


no not political correct to marginalise any group my region......................

even if factual correct


----------



## PNWokingham (May 21, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			On a much more serious note- we really need to get something sorted in terms of food and drinks (many of) for those staying on the Thursday evening.  Can anyone recommend somewhere decent in Southport?
		
Click to expand...

Just follow RickG - we found some highly dodgy watering holes and some interesting company - there were even some girls without any visible tattoos and most of their own teeth - obviously not the ones from Norwich!


----------



## Fish (May 21, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			- there were even some girls without any visible tattoos and most of their own teeth - obviously not the ones from Norwich! 

Click to expand...

because they have 11 toes and 12 fingers :smirk:


----------



## virtuocity (May 21, 2014)

Showing light rain showers now.... nothing to be scared of.


----------



## Qwerty (May 21, 2014)

Based on the fact the forecasters have got it wrong the last few weekends and they're currently predicting a mixed bag on Friday I'm thinking they haven't got a clue..

So Im predicting a beautiful day in southport, The sun will be baking the fairways.  Don't bother bringing your waterproofs and don't forget the sun cream.


----------



## Fish (May 21, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Based on the fact the forecasters have got it wrong the last few weekends and they're currently predicting a mixed bag on Friday I'm thinking they haven't got a clue..

So Im predicting a beautiful day in southport, The sun will be baking the fairways.  Don't bother bringing your waterproofs and don't forget the sun cream. 

Click to expand...

and someone will now go home with a thick ear if that's wrong :smirk:


----------



## Crazyface (May 21, 2014)

What time do we have to get there on Friday?


----------



## virtuocity (May 21, 2014)

Please see below.



virtuocity said:



			Please can you all take a minute to read the following....

*ITINERARY FOR KING OF KINGS FINAL*

*Date:* Friday 23rd May
*Location:* Hillside Golf Club, Hastings Road, Hillside, Southport, PR8 2LU
*Meet at:* "19th" Lounge (I will be manning a table with a sign-in sheet) 
*Registration:* 0945-1000hrs

*ON ARRIVAL* 

Please head to the 19th Lounge.  You'll see me at a table with a GM poster.  *Collect your Scorecard* from me and *if you'd like to enter the Magic 2s* competition, put Â£1 in the bowl.  Prize fund will be split between anyone (either in King of Kings Final or Best Of The Rest) scoring a two at any hole.  Take a note of your tee-time at this point.


*BREAKFAST*

Bacon roll with tea or coffee will be served at 10am prompt.


*THE GOLF*

Tee times are reserved from *1056 to 1152* with King of King Finalists going out first, followed by those playing in the Best of The Rest forum meet.

The King of King finalists will be playing in medal/strokeplay format off full handicaps.  The remainder will play in Stableford format off full handicaps.

Four-balls will be drawn at random and will be posted on the day and not before.  Please contact me in advance if you require an early or late tee-off time.  In the interests of running a smooth event, please only do so if it is imperative, rather than preferable.  


*AFTER THE ROUND*

Following the round *please complete and sign your scorecard and return them to me- even if N/R is recorded*.


*LUNCH*

Soup and Sandwiches will be served in the 19th Lounge at 4pm prompt.  


*PRIZES*

Prize-giving ceremony will follow.  This includes medals, trophies and/or prizes for:

-Regional winners
-Best of the Rest winner
-King of Kings Runner up
-King of Kings Champion
-Magic 2s Winners
-Lucky Card Draws (Lots of prizes available- stick around!)



Thanks for taking the time to read this.  As always, if you have any questions post here or send me a PM.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JCW (May 21, 2014)

I will be up there friday with 7 others from Bournemouth and we are off around 0930 and we staying at formby hall , we playing there thursday and carden park saturday , looking forward to it and hope the weather will be ok as it is the Northwest where it rains like no where else ..................................EYG


----------



## Qwerty (May 21, 2014)

Fish said:



			and someone will now go home with a thick ear if that's wrong :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


You bring your waterproofs Robin just in case


----------



## hamshanker (May 21, 2014)

BBC weather site showing 40% chance light showers which im sure we can all cope with rather that than threats of thunder/lightning so looks like its gonna be a great day getting all giddy now :clap:


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2014)

hard days work in the bbc weather office.  "it may or may not rain" !

cheers for that! :thup:


i have a good feeing about this.  Merseyside often gets better weather than predicted.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			hard days work in the bbc weather office.  "it may or may not rain" !

cheers for that! :thup:


i have a good feeing about this.  Merseyside often gets better weather than predicted.
		
Click to expand...

The sun shines on the righteous gaz, you know that.


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2014)

does Merseyside claim to be god's country too?  :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			does Merseyside claim to be god's country too?  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Of course - I see a few new figures in your signature in red........


----------



## Stuart_C (May 21, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Of course - I see a few new figures in your signature in red........
		
Click to expand...

It'll have another 0.1 after yesterday's nr


----------



## Val (May 21, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			The sun shines on the righteous gaz, you know that. 

Click to expand...

You counting yourself out their pal with your milk bottle complexion?


----------



## LIG (May 21, 2014)

Virtuocity - PM sent.


----------



## virtuocity (May 21, 2014)

Can I implore everyone to take as many photos on the day as possible and upload them to the site.  Also, if someone would like to take photos at the prizegiving, that would be ace.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 21, 2014)

Valentino said:



			You counting yourself out their pal with your milk bottle complexion?



Click to expand...

Who me - freckly Pete?


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 21, 2014)

Really looking forward to it too. Just hope he weather plays ball. Don't worry about how you say my name, being from barnsley it's probably not the way you think.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 21, 2014)

Don't worry about Fridays weather, I'm playing a knockout match tomorrow - that could be fun. I reckon we will only get some light stuff.

Roll on. Looking forward to it. See you up there.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 22, 2014)

Not liking the current forecast.


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2014)

Bouncing down here at the mo


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2014)

Frettin like a bunch of old women, it'll be what it is, skin is waterproof, it isn't cold so put some lightweight waterproofs on and just grin and bare it.

The storms and worse weather is tonight, it'll be clear tomorrow with the odd fine shower at most to cool some of you down after a night on the pop :smirk:


----------



## Qwerty (May 22, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Not liking the current forecast.
		
Click to expand...


I'll think I'll be repacking my waterproofs


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 22, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			I'll think I'll be repacking my waterproofs 

Click to expand...

Hope fish did the same or you'll be popular!


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2014)

Fish said:



			Frettin like a bunch of old women, it'll be what it is, skin is waterproof, it isn't cold so put some lightweight waterproofs on and just grin and bare it.

The storms and worse weather is tonight, it'll be clear tomorrow with the odd fine shower at most to cool some of you down after a night on the pop :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


My fav to win after this comment !


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2014)

the golf gods have blessed us with some links weather!  they didn't want us coming in pissing all over their lovey hillside.  we are going to have to work for this.   just wait till the wind god wakes up!


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 22, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			the golf gods have blessed us with some links weather!  they didn't want us coming in pissing all over their lovey hillside.  we are going to have to work for this.   just wait till the wind god wakes up!  

Click to expand...

hopefully all the persisting and blowing is done today and there worn out to let the sun god have a go tomorrow....


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2014)

I believe has been teasing us of late!   we can only hope some respite from the other two! :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 22, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			hopefully all the persisting and blowing is done today and there worn out to let the sun god have a go tomorrow....
		
Click to expand...

 Are you going? Be nice to put a moniker to a slice........see you there.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 22, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Are you going? Be nice to put a moniker to a slice........see you there.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah got a pass out for this one  driving across in the morning, although tat the moment the hydrofoil looks a better bet!


Hope it clears up a bit for the many games arranged later let alone tomorrow.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 22, 2014)

Just leaving Kent now!!


----------



## Birchy (May 22, 2014)

What time we all getting there tomorrow then? 

Think i might get there early to miss the traffic :whoo:


----------



## Junior (May 22, 2014)

Birchy said:



			What time we all getting there tomorrow then? 

Think i might get there early to miss the traffic :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Bout 9 i think.


----------



## Birchy (May 22, 2014)

Junior said:



			Me too. Bout 9 i think.
		
Click to expand...

I will probably be about 8:30 mate so will see you there for a brew :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2014)

podge is collecting me at 8.15 sharp. I will do my best not to be tardy!


----------



## Birchy (May 22, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			podge is collecting me at 8.15 sharp. I will do my best not to be tardy!  

Click to expand...

See you at 12 then Gaz :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 22, 2014)

Scouser is picking me up( not literally) at 8:45 am so we should be there for 9:30.

I can't wait to play here tomorrow, its my 2nd favourite course just behind Turnberry.


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2014)

Birchy said:



			See you at 12 then Gaz :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


podge, is never late. ever  ! :rofl:         he says we should be at hillside for around 9.  I think we may be getting scouser too.


----------



## garyinderry (May 22, 2014)

I stand corrected. again.


----------



## hamshanker (May 22, 2014)

Gonna get there for about 8.30 ish too, looking forward to playing here come rain or shine :lol:


----------



## upsidedown (May 22, 2014)

Aiming for 9.30, be kind M6 please


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 22, 2014)

Aiming for 9 too, as long as M62 plays ball.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 22, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			Aiming for 9.30, *be kind M6 please* 

Click to expand...

You'll be lucky, you might be best coming through the country roads and through Liverpool than the dreaded M6 Carpark.


----------



## upsidedown (May 22, 2014)

Cheers Stu will re check route


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 22, 2014)

Birchy said:



			What time we all getting there tomorrow then? 

Think i might get there early to miss the traffic :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Are you planning on doing a quick 18 first thing


----------



## upsidedown (May 22, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			You'll be lucky, you might be best coming through the country roads and through Liverpool than the dreaded M6 Carpark.
		
Click to expand...

How bad is traffic around 9 ish in Liverpool west?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 22, 2014)

Leaving here at 6.45 and hoping traffic around Leeds and the M62 around Manchester isn't too bad. It's 150 miles and I hope it won't take more than 3 hrs.


----------



## Val (May 22, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			How bad is traffic around 9 ish in Liverpool west?
		
Click to expand...

Where in Shropshire are you? Only part you'll struggle on the m6 is Thelwall, after that you'll be fine.

Leave early


----------



## upsidedown (May 22, 2014)

North Shropshire so be joining just south of Stoke at 15, gonna set off earlier now :thup: and bet In the last group out


----------



## Hobbit (May 22, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Leaving here at 6.45 and hoping traffic around Leeds and the M62 around Manchester isn't too bad. It's 150 miles and I hope it won't take more than 3 hrs.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be stop start round north Manchester... seriously stop start!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 22, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			It'll be stop start round north Manchester... seriously stop start!
		
Click to expand...

Just great, rush hour round here is two tractors and 3 cars on the way to work!


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2014)

5 of us revellers are out in Southport having a curry and a few beers still, the night is young


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2014)

Where are you


----------



## hamshanker (May 22, 2014)

Fish said:



			5 of us revellers are out in Southport having a curry and a few beers still, the night is young 

Click to expand...

Good lads so we just need to look out for the 5 sporting shades to hide the blood shot eyes and handcuff marks around the wrists in the morning then


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2014)

Ps curry? Pah wait till you see pics and vids I've got from Turkish.  C u to moz


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2014)

We walked past a lively Turkish bar opposite a gentlemans club, you still out, were just leaving Taj Mahal in Bath St


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2014)

Watch out for lap dancing tout


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2014)

Battery nearly dead


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2014)

Spoons by front I'm I sounding desperate.


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2014)

nuts they shut at 12. Where next.


----------



## rickg (May 22, 2014)

They're a careless bunch in Southport... 6 lads have lost their trainfare back to Liverpool and I had to lend each of them a tenner.


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2014)

Hmmmm


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2014)

I love spoons 2 quid a pint


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2014)

Ang on 6 lads just walked in laughing


----------



## Crazyface (May 22, 2014)

Imin the red


----------



## rickg (May 23, 2014)

Get over to the Kahiki Bar!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			podge is collecting me at 8.15 sharp. I will do my best not to be tardy!  

Click to expand...

You'll be late as you always have problems getting the right shoes for the occasion, which is why you normally end up wearing trainees,yer big scruff!


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 23, 2014)

upsidedown said:



			Cheers Stu will re check route 

Click to expand...

North Shropshire - I'd go A49 through to Warrington/Runcorn, over the runcorn bridge then take the M57 through to the end, then follow sat nav. Probably better than the M6.


----------



## rickg (May 23, 2014)

rickg said:



			Get over to the Kahiki Bar!!
		
Click to expand...

Now in the Avenue Bar.


----------



## rickg (May 23, 2014)

Where is everyone?.....bloody lightweights!! :ears:


----------



## Paperboy (May 23, 2014)

Just got in lead a stray by the 60 year old Rick Garg!! &#128077;


----------



## davemc1 (May 23, 2014)

Morning all. Looks like there maybe one or two sore heads out there 

Excited much! :clap:


----------



## CMAC (May 23, 2014)

What's the weather like?


----------



## virtuocity (May 23, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			Morning all. Looks like there maybe one or two sore heads out there 

Excited much! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Urgh


----------



## garyinderry (May 23, 2014)

I woke at half 5. the rain was bouncing off the ground! :mmm:     seems to have stopped!


----------



## CMAC (May 23, 2014)

Real golfers just golf.

Wonder how many will use ' the night before' as excuses today.
Any bets!


----------



## rickg (May 23, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Just got in lead astray by the 60 year old Rick Garg!! &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome!! 
:cheers:


----------



## Stuart_C (May 23, 2014)

Enroute to Hillside eta 15mins!


----------



## upsidedown (May 23, 2014)

Wahoo we here M6 gods were kind


----------



## louise_a (May 23, 2014)

have a great day everyone!!


----------



## chellie (May 23, 2014)

Hope you all have a great day and looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (May 23, 2014)

My money's on Fish to have a whale of a time in all this rain.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 23, 2014)

We have a winner.
Brutal course,wind howling,and some
Very tired players.
5 and a half hour round.


----------



## CMAC (May 23, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			We have a winner.
Brutal course,wind howling,and some
Very tired players.
*5 and a half hour round*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (May 23, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			We have a winner.
Brutal course,wind howling,and some
Very tired players.
5 and a half hour round.
		
Click to expand...

Do we have any 'Scores on the Doors'???
or at least something


----------



## Stuart_C (May 23, 2014)

No scores but wait til you see Oxfordcomma's video from Wallasey it's a cracker!!

On today, thanks to all who have played a part in organising the KOK and the final day its been a cracking comp.

Thanks to my playing partners today Bigfoot,Upside down and Peter Lav some of the golf was great but the company was better! 

Hope all the lads who travelled far and wide have a safe journey home too.


----------



## hamshanker (May 23, 2014)

Just got in from a great day and fantastic course,the rain gods wer good to us just 1 little shower which lasted a few minutes but the wind gods done us oo: was brutal into it and some great windburn tans to be had  

Cheers to Dave for organising and was good to put faces to names that came from afar,got few pics will post up when i get the chance.


----------



## Qwerty (May 23, 2014)

Just got in..  A great day out from start to finish.  The course was absolutely brutal, a real test. Congrats again to our winner.
Top organising from Dave (Virtuocity) on the day, bringing it all together very well.  


Im off for a few more beers.


----------



## garyinderry (May 23, 2014)

just in myself.  another tough old day at the links.  god it finds me out!  any weaknesses are magnified x10 !!  I always enjoy the challenge though. 

top day out. well done to all those who entered and also the organisers for making it what it was.   got some pics which ill post in time! 

great seeing the old and new faces!


----------



## garyinderry (May 23, 2014)

well done to liverbirdie for shooting +2 for15 holes.  that is some serious golf fella.  he managed all this while carrying big val on his back which is no mean feat let me tell ye!   


only jokin lads, well played. I though you's were going to whitewash us.  scouser got it going back 9 and saved our blushes!  cheers biggun!


----------



## Junior (May 23, 2014)

Well played Liverbirdie and even bigger congrats to our GM KING OF KINGS NATIONAL CHAMPION 2014 !!!

Very well organised by all those involved and it was great to see so many out in force today!!!

Hillside was its awesome self.and whilst we stayed dry, the course bared its teeth and plenty were chewed up and spat out......


----------



## Junior (May 23, 2014)

1st tee shots ......

Some good, some bad, tight drive, fortunately down wind today.

I honestly think that its up there with open championship venues.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 23, 2014)

Just got in! I wish im still sat in car park awaiting a RAC truck to get me home!


----------



## upsidedown (May 23, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			No scores but wait til you see Oxfordcomma's video from Wallasey it's a cracker!!

On today, thanks to all who have played a part in organising the KOK and the final day its been a cracking comp.

Thanks to my playing partners today Bigfoot,Upside down and Peter Lav some of the golf was great but the company was better! 

Hope all the lads who travelled far and wide have a safe journey home too.
		
Click to expand...

I concur and also many thanks to playing partners as mentioned above , nice little win on the side eh Stu 

Great course and the narrowest of fairways I've played on, with well positioned bunkers off the Blues, a great test in that wind today.

Very happy to shoot 3 over handicap and birdied SI 1 back into the wind  Also finished the round with the ball I started with....


----------



## Stuart_C (May 23, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Just got in! I wish im still sat in car park awaiting a RAC truck to get me home! 

Click to expand...

Unlucky fella, how long you  been waiting?


----------



## Captain Shank (May 23, 2014)

I played this course a couple of weeks ago (or, more accurately - it played me), and I consider the back nine to be a thing of beauty.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 23, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Unlucky fella, how long you  been waiting?
		
Click to expand...

Just shy of 3hrs now had patrol out need recovery truck alternator shot!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 23, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Just shy of 3hrs now had patrol out need recovery truck alternator shot!
		
Click to expand...

Just sit in the clubhouse and drink Peroni til it comes....


----------



## upsidedown (May 23, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Just got in! I wish im still sat in car park awaiting a RAC truck to get me home! 

Click to expand...

Bad luck , hope you're sorted soon .


----------



## the hammer (May 23, 2014)

thanks Dave for organising, top job.
Thanks to John, Davey, robin good company, on a cracking course. Ive never played a links before and I thought there might be a bit more sea involved.

I always try to enjoy a round of golf. today, Fish made that easy.:clap:


----------



## Birchy (May 23, 2014)

What a great day it was! Well done to Dave for organising it all, he did a great job.

The course is fantastic and was a real tough test in that wind. I played a bit scratchy but managed a solid 31 points so cant be too dissapointed in that wind. Wasnt a big fan of the greens tbh, they were very slow but consistent at least :thup:

Thanks to Dave, Ben & Dave. That was real great company out there and we did well to keep going in good spirit in the conditions.

Some great stories in the clubhouse after from how everybody got in, had to spit my lager back into the glass at one point :rofl:


----------



## Odvan (May 23, 2014)

Just to echo the comments from those who've got back....firstly, great effort Dave in sorting it all and a thanks also to Mr Editor for the absolute bargain that he wingled for us, the bacon butties were sublime and the course wasn't too bad either.

getting setup for the forthcoming championship probably made it even more tough for us, with the strong wind seemingly against us all for around 12/13 holes and one foot in the rough meant a sometimes impossible hack out, it was a real test so every credit goes to winners but particular Liverbirdie who shot a net 73(ish?)...some going out there today!

Greens I thought were great; yes they could've been slicker but the consistency throughout was bang in the money and again they'll probably awaiting a cut for the championship they have coming. Birchy, you're spoilt at Bolton with those greens, really spoilt!

Thanks to my FC's Simon (hope you made it for at least half time), Colin and Paul who had a great back 9 and was a joy to watch. Really good company and the hours flew by.

Here's to the next one!

Paul, I hope you're on the road now mate and to those travelling afar, I hope the journeys haven't been too over-bearing.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 23, 2014)

What a day, good run to get there this morning and traffic wasn't too bad on the way home, bonus was to get home and find the missus had done me a roast dinner as well.

Great company and great banter in our group, never imagined at the start of the day that I would climb a couple of mountains looking for balls :rofl:what a lovely course, back 9 is something else, the wind was punishing and I surprised myself by having 32 points 

Couldnt get the greens at all, I thought they was painfully slow and I 3 putted a fair few times :angry:. I think it must be the slowest round of golf I have ever played 

Well done to all the regional winners and well done to the overall winner, Big well done to Dave for the work for today and an big thanks to Mike Harris for speaking to Hillside to get us on for Â£50.


----------



## Bigfoot (May 23, 2014)

Another great GM day at Hillside. No rain to speak of but a bit too much wind !!

Many thanks to Peter Lav,Upsidedown and Stuart C for their great company and putting up with my poor golf. Many thanks to Dave for organising and to GM for sorting out everything at Hillside. Many thanks too - to Hillside GC, who set up a very tough course.

Congrats to Jimbob for winning.

Hope to get to try again some day.


----------



## garyinderry (May 23, 2014)

whoever laid out those fairway bunkers knows what he is doing!  really tricky! 


the greens were well designed with some nice slopes and false fronts but were in dire need of a cut/roll !  im blaming that for my worst putting performance in a long time!   I even had a 4 putt today.  note to self, don't use the back of a mallet putter. it doesn't work! putt for birdie ended up double bogey.   yikes.


----------



## Val (May 23, 2014)

I'm home, eventually.

Long shift out there but loved it.

Good job ball those involved in organising, thanks for your efforts.

A few things 

Podge, good to see yellow is still in style

Gaz, your da's trousers look great

Stu, nice to see you make one without calling off 

Rick, Ben and Robin thanks for coming to Wallasey and I'm glad you enjoyed it.

Special mention to big Adey, best of luck mate and don't be a stranger


----------



## rickg (May 23, 2014)

Just got back........exhausted, physically and mentally......long day.....great, great course....but that wind......wow!!! 

Well done Dave for organising...amazing job mate.....

Thanks for the invite to Wallasey Martin, cracking course!! :thup:

I guarantee when OxfordComma posts the video of the "incident" on the 17th at Wallasey there won't be a dry eye on the forum......warning....before watching it, make sure you aren't drinking anything which when spat out could ruin your PC.... :rofl:

Well done today Jimbob......gutted to lose by 1 shot considering I had a 9 & 2x7's....... 

Thanks to my playing partners today.....top blokes. Great seeing old and new faces

Will post some piccies later.....


----------



## bluewolf (May 23, 2014)

Sounds like everyone had a great day.. Gutted I missed it, but I'm still at work now and have been since lunchtime.. Oh well, only another 4 hours to do now...


----------



## pokerjoke (May 23, 2014)

Finally im home,absolutely shattered but need to calm my blood pressure down.
Bloody traffic and 50 mile per hour zones,i believe this unfortunately will be my last
long haul.

Would like to start by saying well done to everyone who did there part organising this
event from start to finish,especially Dave.
IMO this event was a great success for a first time effort.
My playing partners for the day I couldn't have asked for a nicer bunch.
Congrats to James on the victory,it really was nip and tuck between you,me and Rick till
the 14th and then you and Rick at the end.
Rick 7 7 I will leave it there.
Great to meet Podgster a true gent.
Dressed in bright yellow and madder than a box of frogs,in fact you were like a budgie on speed,
and eye sight like a hawk.
One thing I learnt from today and I think Rick felt the same we both have mental issues.
James just needs anger management councelling,total nuts,lmao.
Heres to next year if its down south.
Adey good luck in California,make it work bud.


----------



## virtuocity (May 23, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnd breeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeathe!

What a great couple of days in fantastic company.  

I'll post a full write-up and results tomorrow.  In the meantime, thanks a million to those who took part today and throughout the competition and I hope everyone makes it home safe.

I'm delighted to announce that the Official King of Kings 2014 is jimbob.someroo.  A fantastic showing from a gifted golfer and all-round nice guy.  I hope he has enough shelf space for all of those medals.

Huge congratulations also to Liverbirdie on scooping the Best of the Rest trophy and overall best round of the day.  Absolutely solid golf, sir.


----------



## Val (May 23, 2014)

4 hours Dan, that was around 13 or so holes today


----------



## hamshanker (May 23, 2014)

Few pics but you really have to play it to appreciate it....


----------



## rickg (May 24, 2014)

Some piccies of Hillside.......


----------



## CMAC (May 24, 2014)

CMAC said:



			my moneys on jimbob someroo, mark my words:thup:
		
Click to expand...




CMAC said:



			don't let me or TM down Jim, Rocketbladez Tour-IER will ensure a good solid round:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Called IT :whoo:

never in doubt.


Anyone want the lotto numbers for Sat?


----------



## rickg (May 24, 2014)

Here's some from Wallasey......


----------



## Val (May 24, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Called IT :whoo:

never in doubt.


Anyone want the lotto numbers for Sat?
		
Click to expand...

Oh it was in doubt alright, there is man shot a gross score better than the KOK winners net score


----------



## Val (May 24, 2014)

rickg said:



			Here's some from Wallasey......

View attachment 10593


View attachment 10594


View attachment 10595


View attachment 10596


View attachment 10597


View attachment 10598


View attachment 10599


View attachment 10600


View attachment 10601

Click to expand...

You had to get the trolley in eh 

Great pics


----------



## peterlav (May 24, 2014)

Thanks to Dave for organising, GM for sorting a great deal with Hillside for all of us, and to my playing partners StuC, Bigfoot and Upside down for great company and for putting up with my display of nearly every bad golf shot in the book today (only one shank though!)
Stu and Ben gave us a thorough shallacking of 8&6, just shows what a great course it is when you still enjoy it
Wind absolutely brutal, and those fairway bunkers!!!!! Visited sand on 8 of the first 11 holes
Congrats to Jimbob for the overall win, but a special mention to Liverbirdie for 35 points off 6, great golf today


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 24, 2014)

What a superb 2 days. First of all, thank you so much Virtuocity for taking all of this on, I've had a great time all the way through KoK 2014. Living where I do I was able to get to 3 of the qualifiers so I've now had 5 rounds (if you include Wallasey) at really good golf courses that I would never had played otherwise, and I've played with about 10 or 12 new forumers that I hadn't met before.


Some thanks and some thoughts in no particular order:

Thanks to Fish, Pokerjoke and Jimbob for organizing the qualifiers that I played at.


Thanks to Valentino for the invite to Wallasey, that's a cracking course, and thanks to Rick and Robin for the company round there yesterday. A good time had by all.


Thank you Fish for this moment: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKYdYSIbflw 


Rick, if you're going to order a curry that advertises itself as "... for the pro in the Indian cuisine. Cooked using the ripest bonnet chillies ..." then you really shouldn't start asking for some yoghurt after half a dozen mouthfuls! 


Paperboy's "I'm just having one more" demonstration of willpower. Until 2am. 

The mass photo on the first tee, fantastic to see so many people there for the final.


Thanks to Scott, Dave & Dave for the company today, a good time had by all even if it wasn't always the quality of our golf cheering us up.


And Hillside in the wind, off the 6500 blue tees! It chewed almost all of us up and spat us out, some of those holes on the back nine were beasts today. For those that weren't there, the 4th and the 16th are exactly the same length (183 on the card). It was 7I on one and driver on the other! 


See you all for KoK 2015 :whoo:


----------



## davemc1 (May 24, 2014)

Just back from an exhausting 12 mile journey home. Them pubs don't half take it out of you!!

many thanks to dave, gm and hillside for organising a great event. :clap:

Also thanks to my playing partners for putting up with what was an awful back 9 for me  but the fun we had more than made up for the dodgy golf.

ps can't believe no-ones mentioned fish's solitary point.....   :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (May 24, 2014)

Oxfordcomma said:



			What a superb 2 days. First of all, thank you so much Virtuocity for taking all of this on, I've had a great time all the way through KoK 2014. Living where I do I was able to get to 3 of the qualifiers so I've now had 5 rounds (if you include Wallasey) at really good golf courses that I would never had played otherwise, and I've played with about 10 or 12 new forumers that I hadn't met before.


Some thanks and some thoughts in no particular order:

Thanks to Fish, Pokerjoke and Jimbob for organizing the qualifiers that I played at.


Thanks to Valentino for the invite to Wallasey, that's a cracking course, and thanks to Rick and Robin for the company round there yesterday. A good time had by all.


Thank you Fish for this moment: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKYdYSIbflw 


Rick, if you're going to order a curry that advertises itself as "... for the pro in the Indian cuisine. Cooked using the ripest bonnet chillies ..." then you really shouldn't start asking for some yoghurt after half a dozen mouthfuls! 


Paperboy's "I'm just having one more" demonstration of willpower. Until 2am. 

The mass photo on the first tee, fantastic to see so many people there for the final.


Thanks to Scott, Dave & Dave for the company today, a good time had by all even if it wasn't always the quality of our golf cheering us up.


And Hillside in the wind, off the 6500 blue tees! It chewed almost all of us up and spat us out, some of those holes on the back nine were beasts today. For those that weren't there, the 4th and the 16th are exactly the same length (183 on the card). It was 7I on one and driver on the other! 


See you all for KoK 2015 :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Ben, that's a video of someone at Go Ape. 

Im looking forward to this Fish Video, If it looks as good as it sounds...


----------



## peterlav (May 24, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Im looking forward to this Fish Video, If it looks as good as it sounds...

Click to expand...

Is it a video of his back 9 point?


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2014)

davemc1 said:



			ps can't believe no-ones mentioned fish's solitary point.....   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, on the back 9 young man and only 1 less than you :smirk:

So, with that said, I have For Sale 1 putter, hardly used, in fact it was only used once on the back 9 (10th) for the solitary point I amassed in the most brutal wind trying to hit the narrowest of fairways with rough, and not your local club nice and level dense 2"-3" evenly cut rough we complain about, this was wild, thick, long and punishing and almost impossible to dig out, that's if you were lucky to find it even though you knew you were only a couple of feet from the fairway :angry:

My 2-days started at Wallasey with Martin (Valentino), Rick (Rickg) and Ben (Oxfordcomma) for a knock around a very wet & windy Wallasey.   It was the worse and most testing conditions I'd played in at Wallasey, a great course but when in great company it always makes for a good day though, although my attempt at taking a shot halfway down a 60ft steep embankment on the 17th saw me flop the ball 3ft in the air to the right and then as I lost my footing, I duly followed it further down the hill :rofl: No doubt more video fame to come 

With only a curry eaten from my long day travelling to and playing at Wallasey, which stayed with me for less than a couple of hours due to my body disagreeing and rejecting the ever popular named, JÃ¤ger Bombs, a welcome breakfast was scoffed and off it was to Hillside.   

I started really well, the 1st 6 holes saw me hitting the fairways, landing mostly where I wanted on the doglegs, putting for pars but getting a little caught out by the greens but scoring consistently, but then we started to really feel and experience the wind as we ventured further into the course.  The 7th was supposed to be the most straight forward of par3's, but with a 2-club wind and watching a 9i go through the green, I tried to take something off my selected 8i and just quit on it firing it into the tall pines to the right and finding it right at the base with no shot, so my 1st blob   I then hit what everyone thought was a god drive down the 8th with a slight fade to take on the dogleg, it was marginally to the right of the fairway in what looked like the thin wispy grass and thought nothing of being able to walk up to it, nope, lost ball :angry: So it was onto the 9th trying to put those last 2 holes out of my head, I hit a short but decent low drive into the wind but it was tight on the left side of the fairway and this hole was weird and jumped off to the left after the fairway comes to a 'dead end' and in a moment of madness I decided to take on the corner, I failed, dug it out of the rough into a bit more rough further up, then up to the green but the chip needed to go in, it didn't!

So after what I thought was a good steady start, the course turned on me and kicked me in the nether regions for a miserable 9 points, but 1 more than 1 of my playing partners at this point 

I managed to get my putter and pencil out on the 10th :whoo:  But then as the course then takes a completely different stunning look with a backdrop of sand dunes, tall pines and knee high grasses accompanied with the prevailing brutal wind off these blues where the yardages matched or bettered the whites, was a task too far for my ability  

I was struggling off the tee and it didn't matter what I tried to stop it going right, I just ended up further left, and when I did occasionally drive 1 down the narrowest of fairways on the back 9, I either took on too much club for my 2nd shot in an attempt to caress my putter again, who felt deserted 
	


Unlike many at hillside I think I managed to play the Birkdale also so I got real value for money, cheers Mike & Dave :thup:  Their is also now a lone white ball on the range amongst all the yellows ones after a fantastic hook on the 18th tee saw me shouting Fore at Alan Hansons house just in case he was in pottering around in his garden :rofl: In fact, I think they should rename the course now to the Hillside Sea Life Centre as their are lots of little white balls with blue fishes on them everywhere 
	


The 18th was 1 of only a couple of holes on the back 9 I bothered to take 3 off the tee and I boomed my next drive right down the middle, another great 3w off the deck saw me just in front of the greenside bunker (I can do it), but with the adrenalin pumping with the thought of not only finishing a hole and getting my hands on my putter once more, and more importantly knowing I could get 1 more point more than Davey's 2, I knifed my wedge into the bunker 
	


10 points, 9 of them in the first 6 holes with a solitary point on the back 9, but, I came off that course feeling great, I have never enjoyed such company, banter and laughs on a golf course, and for that I thank a huge thanks go to the Hammer, Crazy Face & Davey, it was a pleasure lads and you all made the difference on a great well organised King of Kings meet organised superbly by Dave :thup:

Congratulations to James, winning with a nett 83 I think, that shows how tough it was out their and also well done to Peter, Liverpool now have a trophy this year :smirk:

Pictures:


----------



## CMAC (May 24, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Oh it was in doubt alright, there is man shot a gross score better than the KOK winners net score
		
Click to expand...

So he must be he winner then or was it someone not in the final




Reminds me of the time I beat our scratch club champ by playing after the comp and got a better score:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (May 24, 2014)

Funny, in the photos it all looks so still and calm!

Great write ups lads and thanks to Dave for organising the event and to Mashley for the Camberley round and all who helped at other venues!


----------



## sandmagnet (May 24, 2014)

Sounds like you had a right good laugh fish,and that's the main aim:thup:


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Sounds like you had a right good laugh fish,and that's the main aim:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You had to laugh or it would have been sole destroying, Crazy Face said he would have walked in on the turn if it had been raining due to his 8 points, thankfully he stayed out and we saw him have a decent back 9 running in some great pars.  There was at least 2 holes where none of us in our group scored on a hole, a complete group blob and there was 1 other hole where our 27 handicap bandit who came out of the traps firing on all cylinders but burned out on the turn along with me, was the only person in our 4-ball to score with a solitary point, it was very tough, too tough for me with that wind, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (May 24, 2014)

CMAC said:



			So he must be he winner then or was it someone not in the final

Click to expand...

It was Liverbirdie who was unfortunately not in the final. Superb round of golf he's had in that wind! 

Feel a bit of a fraud coming out on top with two 9's on the card, especially as it was on count back!

Thanks again to Dave for organising all of this, wouldn't have got anywhere without his persistence. Hope he enjoyed his long drive home after a 5+ hour round and a hangover.

Great to see everybody again, and thanks to lads I played with. Looking forward to the same again next year!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 24, 2014)

Here's a few pics from yesterday

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff320/chadmuffin/IMAG0362.jpg
It's on it's way....

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff320/chadmuffin/IMAG0363.jpg
Now you see it.....
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff320/chadmuffin/IMAG0364.jpg
Now you don't......
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff320/chadmuffin/IMAG0365.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff320/chadmuffin/IMAG0366.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff320/chadmuffin/IMAG0368.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff320/chadmuffin/IMAG0370.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff320/chadmuffin/IMAG0372.jpg


----------



## CMAC (May 24, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			It was Liverbirdie who was unfortunately not in the final. Superb round of golf he's had in that wind! 

Feel a bit of a fraud coming out on top with two 9's on the card, especially as it was on count back!

Thanks again to Dave for organising all of this, wouldn't have got anywhere without his persistence. Hope he enjoyed his long drive home after a 5+ hour round and a hangover.

Great to see everybody again, and thanks to lads I played with. Looking forward to the same again next year!
		
Click to expand...

You won though Jim- well done:whoo:


----------



## louise_a (May 24, 2014)

It sounds like it was brutal, well done Jimbob for winning the KOK and what a great round by LB.


----------



## virtuocity (May 24, 2014)

*Official Results*

*King of Kings Final*

jimbob.someroo- 83 (88) on countback/lowest gross
mexicomark- 83 (101)
rickg- 84 (90)***
ger147- 86 (105)
Chefi0- 89 (107)
pokerjoke- N/R***
Cherry13- N/R
thepodgster- N/R

Congratulations again to Jim.

*Best Of The Rest*

Liverbirdie- 35 points
upsidedown- 33 points
Lincoln_Quaker- 32 points
Topoftheflop- 32 points
Chris Jones - 30 points
Birchy- 30 points
pbrown7582- 30 points
the hammer- 29 points
Paperboy- 28 points
Andy Willoughby- 28 points
garyinderry- 27 points
MashleyR7- 27 points
Oxfordcomma- 27 points
Junior- 26 points
Qwerty- 25 points
MadAdey- 24 points
crazyface- 23 points
Stu_C- 23 points
virtuocity- 20 points
Scouser- 19 points
Valentino- 19 points
hamshanker- 18 points
Colin Dale- 18 points
davemc1- 15 points
Bigfoot- 15 points
peterlav- 14 points
Odvan- 11 points***
Fish- 10 points

***Magic 2 winner pays out Â£12 each


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2014)

Hillside Videos

As is typical, just as I stopped videoing the 1st tee drives to save my battery for later, the next persons tee shot was knobbed just a few feet forward, you lucky man :smirk: 

http://youtu.be/isNPVLkCsSI

http://youtu.be/sQsO_oDnx7Q

http://youtu.be/RBBi48BkKus

http://youtu.be/1hdfq_olim0

http://youtu.be/6Ulu6vh3Nk0

http://youtu.be/DDzHukolJZc

http://youtu.be/oWS1NFD8pnU

http://youtu.be/EQL3-0wlVOU

http://youtu.be/tBw7Fbme3yw

http://youtu.be/8gND7fP1hMU

http://youtu.be/YUdtCMUJ8RE

http://youtu.be/k-ub7PGOkts


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2014)

Who is number 4 Robin  loving the one leg hope :rofl:

Looks and sounds a cracking day out


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who is number 4 Robin  loving the one leg hope :rofl:

Looks and sounds a cracking day out
		
Click to expand...

James, the winner :thup:


----------



## fundy (May 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who is number 4 Robin  loving the one leg hope :rofl:

Looks and sounds a cracking day out
		
Click to expand...

Thats Jimbob lol, wants to hit it a little harder


----------



## Crazyface (May 24, 2014)

What a GREAT DAY !!!!! Many thanks to the organizer of this amazing day out, and to my playing partners for keeping me laughing when things weren't going great. Links golf would be so much easier if there was no wind. I HATE WIND !!!! I had plans to shower change and have the crack in the bar afterwards, but the 51/2 hour round shot that to hell, and I appologise for not staying, I had arranged to collect my son at 6, made it for 7. For those who haven't played Hillside, IT IS AWESOME !!!! Well defined holes, not just wide open patch of land. They should really go and buy a few petrol strimmers and get the rough down a bit. Balls sometimes easy to find, but you try getting them out. When you do get them out, they just bugger off into the, many, bunkers. I was covered in sand, many many times. For the balls you loose, you usually find replacements. Except if your names Fish, who saved his "best" drive for the 18th, where he attempted to lash the ball onto Birkdales course. Sorry mate, it has to be recorded. So once again thanks to Fish, for the funny stuff, The Hammer for the dancing and stunning drives INTO THE WIND, and Dave for the amazing striking of the ball for the first few holes, 27....POINT 1, yeah right, who would have won by a street until the golf gods started to remind him how tough the game is. Loved the story about the Coke. Cheers everyone. Great day. Well done the winners !!!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 24, 2014)

fundy said:



			Thats Jimbob lol, wants to hit it a little harder 

Click to expand...

That was a provisional to be fair.

Did you not fancy the trek up north Steve?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2014)

He certainly gets through the ball with a bit of power - looked a great strike

But sorry we need to see the vid of your jumping ( well falling ) around Robin


----------



## Oxfordcomma (May 24, 2014)

The correct link for the Fish video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N19SwI7Y3Q8


----------



## Oddsocks (May 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			James, the winner :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good to see the swing changes working


----------



## fundy (May 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			That was a provisional to be fair.

Did you not fancy the trek up north Steve?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldve loved to, Hillside a great venue but the date clashed with something else this end


----------



## Stuart_C (May 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He certainly gets through the ball with a bit of power - looked a great strike

But sorry we need to see the vid of your jumping ( well falling ) around Robin 

Click to expand...

It was a great strike to be fair. After his 1st heading towards the railway he had to make sure his provi made the fairway.

See post #168 by oxford comma its there!


----------



## Stuart_C (May 24, 2014)

fundy said:



			Wouldve loved to, Hillside a great venue but the date clashed with something else this end 

Click to expand...

Shame that fella, they hold opens throughout the year there at about 70% of the Â£110 GF.

In my opinion it's worth every penny.


----------



## fundy (May 24, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Shame that fella, they hold opens throughout the year there at about 70% of the Â£110 GF.

In my opinion it's worth every penny.
		
Click to expand...

At one of my prev clubs used to go with a group of guys and stay in Stockport for 3 or 4 days each year and play in that area, some great courses in that neck of the woods (oh what id give for that choice where im currently based lol)


----------



## virtuocity (May 24, 2014)

Well that was a fun couple of days!

Headed out the house at 0645 on Thursday morning and headed down to Liverpool.  Traffic was nice and calm and I headed to Lee Park, arriving early.  

Hosted by Stu_C and joined by scouser, it was a really fun afternoon of indifferent golf and decent chat.  Scouser was a putt away from winning the day but Stu's luck was in all the way round to be fair (!) and followed the round with a nice cider.

Thanks again for hosting me lads- I really enjoyed it and it was a perfect start to my trip.

Headed off to Southport, arriving at the hotel a bit tired after my early start and midday round but after a wash and change I was good to go again.  Few pints with Paperboy before the arrival of Fish, Oxfordcomma and rickg.  Out for a curry, good meal and company.  Bad JÃ¤gerbomb and then back to the hotel exhausted.

7.30am never seemed so early the next day but a bit of breakfast and fruit juice sorted me out.  Off to Hillside and I was overawed with the welcome I received from the pro and Assistant Secretary.  They had everything set out just as I asked and couldn't be friendlier.  They made what was a stressful morning for me much easier.

Was delighted to see everyone turn up on time and sign in.  As expected, everyone was friendly and in good spirits for the day ahead.  I'm not a fan of public speaking but got through that bit unscathed.

Got some photos on the first tee and really looking forward to seeing how they turn out.

Well done to the first two groups on the tee who must have been very nervous in front of a big gallery.  

Considering a week ago I was fearing that we'd have to cancel the day due to threats of thunder and lightning, we got very lucky with the weather indeed.  Very windy at times making the course completely unbeatable for me.  I had an absolute stinker of a day off the tee and quickly learned that the course would not let you recover from a bad tee shot.  A shame, considering my recent good form coming on the back of good driving but it's something I'll have a look at over the next week.

I have never played a hole as beautiful as the 11th.  

It was a long round due to the toughness of the course.  Maybe it was a little too tough considering the 5.5 hour round which is something we'll need to have a look at for next year- but we'll worry about this later.

My playing partners qwerty, birchy and oxfordcomma were great company and we all battled through together.  We must have spent 30 minutes looking for balls- again a classic case of needing to keep it on the short stuff.

If the early Thursday start, Thursday round, night out and early Friday rising didn't knacker me, then Hillside certainly did.  I was GUBBED!

Someone bought me a pint of coke- I can't even remember who!  Was it birchy?!

Due to the time taken to get round the course, some people had to leave before the grub and prizes which I feel quite bad about- another learning curve- but again, we'll leave that for another day and just concentrate on the nice things!

I enjoyed the soup and sandwiches enormously, especially the salmon.  

On to the speech which went better than I feared and thanks to jimbob for the kind words.

The King of Kings competition has taken a lot of twists and turns over the past 8 months or so but totally worth it after yesterday.

Well done to all of the winners and those who walked away with a little prize.

Thanks again to the regional co-ordinators who did a super job of organising venues and meets and lastly a huge thanks to everyone who supported or took part in any King of Kings event this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2014)

Well done on what appears to be a cracking comp final day and despite the ups and downs should be proud of everything to do with the comp - hopefully the dates will fall a bit more kinder for me next year and maybe a venue a bit closer to east regions could be sorted - but thats all for next year etc.

Well done again :thup:


----------



## hamshanker (May 24, 2014)

Dave you done fantastic mate,well organised day out and i think considering the conditions and the course conditions which youve got to remember they are preparing for Open Final Qualifying on 1st July it will only get tougher and just shows the quality of the course to be chosen to hold the qualifiers on a regular basis and to play it with a good bunch of lads was a pleasure and is now my No1 course to have played and also to top it off how welcome we where made by staff and members so refreshing:thup:


----------



## davidy233 (May 24, 2014)

Well done on organising what was fun for most who played in the qualifiers and final Dave - some fine courses been played by forum members in the KOK this year - hopefully it's a permanent fixture on the calendar


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 24, 2014)

Huge thanks to Virtuocity and the regional co-ordinators and Mike for organise the KoK comp and finals day.
Hillside is a great venue and unbelievable value we had yesterday. 

Many thanks to my playing partners Paperboy ODvan and Colin. A great day in great company and despite the 5.5hr round it just didn't seem like it. 

Roll on next year!


----------



## garyinderry (May 24, 2014)

playing in those conditions really shows how good the worlds best are.  how the hell do you get round there under par off the back sticks. 

the rough, even the wispy stuff at hillside is evil! you think you can get a club on it, but you cant!  don't even think about using a so called rescue club from the light stuff! it just grabs hold, doesn't let go and you look like a tit !


----------



## Paperboy (May 24, 2014)

Long trip for me starting with a few beers and a curry with Dave, Rick, Robin and Ben Thursday night. Then being shamed into staying out for a few more cheeky drinks.

Thanks t Dave and GM for all the hard work they've done to sort out this competition. 
Thanks to Matt (Odvan) who had either 24 or 25 points depending on the ruling he got for the 9th. Not the 11 it says on the standings. 
Paul (PBrown7582) all I can say is it was a shame about his last two holes, what a back 9 he had. Wish I could have his gentle draw with driver!!
Last but not least Colin Dale, a friend off Liverbirdie I think. Hadn't played in 6 months but just enjoyed himself, started to get into it after 4 or 5holes. All 3 where cracking company and too put up with my grumpy patch on 12 and 13 

Had to shoot off straight away, still missed first half off the rugby. Wished I'd missed the second half after watching m team collapse under the pressure.


----------



## Odvan (May 24, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Long trip for me starting with a few beers and a curry with Dave, Rick, Robin and Ben Thursday night. Then being shamed into staying out for a few more cheeky drinks.

Thanks t Dave and GM for all the hard work they've done to sort out this competition. 
Thanks to Matt (Odvan) who had either 24 or 25 points depending on the ruling he got for the 9th. Not the 11 it says on the standings. 
Paul (PBrown7582) all I can say is it was a shame about his last two holes, what a back 9 he had. Wish I could have his gentle draw with driver!!
Last but not least Colin Dale, a friend off Liverbirdie I think. Hadn't played in 6 months but just enjoyed himself, started to get into it after 4 or 5holes. All 3 where cracking company and too put up with my grumpy patch on 12 and 13 

Had to shoot off straight away, still missed first half off the rugby. Wished I'd missed the second half after watching m team collapse under the pressure.
		
Click to expand...

glad you got back in decent time - re 'the ruling', as I'd marked it previously, apparently I could have simply replaced it from where it rolled from, no penalty for that and also no penalty from playing it where I did. Got up and down if I recall anyway!


----------



## CMAC (May 24, 2014)

James, Glad to see my follow through advice paying off- looks so much better!

[video=youtube_share;1hdfq_olim0]http://youtu.be/1hdfq_olim0[/video]


----------



## Bigfoot (May 24, 2014)

In fact, I think they should rename the course now to the Hillside Sea Life Centre as their are lots of little white balls with blue fishes on them everywhere [/QUOTE]

I know - I used one of  them down 17 and 18 after finding it on the way from 15 to 16.


----------



## bluewolf (May 24, 2014)

Just be glad you're not playing it today.. The rain is literally bouncing down and has been for most of the day..:thup:


----------



## garyinderry (May 24, 2014)




----------



## sandmagnet (May 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			You had to laugh or it would have been sole destroying, Crazy Face said he would have walked in on the turn if it had been raining due to his 8 points, thankfully he stayed out and we saw him have a decent back 9 running in some great pars.  There was at least 2 holes where none of us in our group scored on a hole, a complete group blob and there was 1 other hole where our 27 handicap bandit who came out of the traps firing on all cylinders but burned out on the turn along with me, was the only person in our 4-ball to score with a solitary point, it was very tough, too tough for me with that wind, but I enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great and I will try for one of these meets if essex way as you all seem a good bunch.


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2014)

Bigfoot said:



			I know - I used one of  them down 17 and 18 after finding it on the way from 15 to 16.
		
Click to expand...

Damn, we all looked for that, my 2nd shot was from just before the dogleg tight on the left over the bank 185yds blind to the green and I flew it over the bell towards the path with my 7w, I'd only hit that ball twice in its lifetime, I couldn't have hit it any better, it just didn't draw enough and the wind kept it straight


----------



## virtuocity (May 24, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			Sounds great and I will try for one of these meets if essex way as *you all seem a good bunch*.
		
Click to expand...

You're not a good judge of character are you?


----------



## sandmagnet (May 24, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			You're not a good judge of character are you?
		
Click to expand...

seems according to you I'm not Wondering if someone has upset your goodself?


----------



## virtuocity (May 24, 2014)

williamalex1, Fish, rickg and many others are not to be trusted 

Hope you can make it along to a forum meet soon!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 24, 2014)

I think you may be tempting fate , playing a course like Hillside given your forum name, Sandmagnet


----------



## williamalex1 (May 24, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			williamalex1, Fish, rickg and many others are not to be trusted 

Hope you can make it along to a forum meet soon!
		
Click to expand...

Oi,watch it whippersnapper.:ears:


----------



## sandmagnet (May 24, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			williamalex1, Fish, rickg and many others are not to be trusted 

Hope you can make it along to a forum meet soon!
		
Click to expand...

thanks for the warning:thup: Chelsea fans and people who use strange trollyes not to trusted has been noted.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 24, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I think you may be tempting fate , playing a course like Hillside given your forum name, Sandmagnet

Click to expand...

I'd be more worried about the width of fairway then the sand judging by the pictures


----------



## Fish (May 24, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			williamalex1, Fish, rickg and many others are not to be trusted 

Hope you can make it along to a forum meet soon!
		
Click to expand...

Oi, how very date you. You don't need much encouragement


----------



## hamshanker (May 24, 2014)

sandmagnet said:



			I'd be more worried about the width of fairway then the sand judging by the pictures

Click to expand...

Oooooh believe me it is the sand to be worried about true links course definately attracts your ball even when your no were near it


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 24, 2014)

I'm late back onto the thread but with three nights out this week ive had to spend some time with the wife today. The round itself took longer than it did for me to drive home to Kent, 5.5 hrs on the course, 5.05 hrs in the car!

Well done to Dave full pulling all this together and too everyone (including me) who stood up to sort out a regional match. 

Playing Hillside was Â£50 was a bargain, an experience I'll never forget. Totally different to any links golf Ive played before. 

My golf started well, with a par, birdie, par, bogey, par, it then went to pot with a 3 putt and after that I knew I was out of it. I do feel sorry for the Andy who I played with, 18 points on the front 9, then 4 blobs in a row on the back! opps! 

Cracking day out, good company on the course and well organised event that will be 1000% better next year.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2014)

Firstly, thanks to MikeH for sorting such a great deal from Hillside. Great hosts again.

Jimbob, well done sir - go on say it "King of all 13,000 GM forummers". We hope you will represent us well. You looked great in your bikini, and we hope your charity work and hope for world peace goes well. Well deserved my son.:thup:

Personally, I love Hillside and to play 15 holes at 2 over was some of the best golf I've played. Shame about finishing 8 over from there, but Hillside will find anyone's weaknesses when windy.

The good:-

2nd - Hit the longest 3 wood from the fairway in my life, 265 yards (with wind) to set up a lip out for birdie.
3rd - I'd gone in the ditch just short of the green the year before from the yellows with wind. Took a 3 wood off the tee this year, but needed another 3 wood in. 210 into the wind at the flag was my shot of the day.
5th - Birdied it from the rough. 
8th - Birdied it with a 25 foot putt.
11th - Thankfully Garyderry find my 2nd shot ball in the deep bundu, 60 yards on and 2 putts made me happy to par what I think is visually one of the best golf holes.

9 pars, 2 birdies, a lip out for birdie and a birdie putt left 1" short made me very proud.

The Bad:-

16 - Tried to punch a driver into a 200 yard pin on the par 3 - lost ball, punched a provisional with driver onto the fringe,chip, 2 putts for a triple bogey.
17 - Missed an 18 incher for par.
18 - Hit an ok drive, carved a 3 wood into the rough-gone. Finished with a 2nd triple bogey.

The ugly:-

Gaz's dad's kecks - Think 1978 burlington catalogue grey check, all it needed was a pilot shirt (page 68 daily mirror).
Scouser - Marking his ball in the fringe, for him and gaz to lose the hole to me and Val in the match (He's not used to dealing with fringes) wahey!
Gaz - Using the back of his putter on the previous hole to tap in from 4 inches - yes, you guessed it.

These funny memories, new friendships made, faces put to monikers (Hi Pbrown) are as important as the golf played. We may be split by football, politics, religion, where to stand, but golf unites us all. Long may it continue.:thup:

And deserving of it's own post......


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2014)

Virtuocity (Dave).

You are a prince among men. To pull this off is no mean feat and deserves a GM medal. With all the palaver of how to do things, and all the other stuff that comes with organising not only a meet, but to follow it all through is massively commendable.

I'm sure there must have been times you've thought of walking away, or thinking sod it, but fair play for staying with it and organising a worthy venue for the finals. 

Only people who have organised such massive events will know that criticism is always there, doubt, and even enemies can be made. Your putting yourself up there to be shot at, and not everything is seen on the forum, with lots also going on in the background, both good and bad.

Top man.

His lieutenants (regional organisers) - thank you all, you were also needed as well, and without your building blocks, this would not have happened. Take a bow. 

Hopefully this will go ahead next year, we can't leave Jimbob to reign over us all forever...........


----------



## Val (May 24, 2014)

Peter, I nearly had a tear there


----------



## rickg (May 24, 2014)

Great post LB...... :thup:


----------



## upsidedown (May 24, 2014)

Top posting LB :thup:


----------



## the hammer (May 24, 2014)

garyinderry said:



View attachment 10633


View attachment 10634


View attachment 10635


View attachment 10636


View attachment 10637


View attachment 10638


View attachment 10639


View attachment 10640

Click to expand...

looking in that bucket of balls In the last photo, one day , at birkdale, somebody will get the same bucket, with a little blue fish on the white ball.    Funny as .


----------



## davemc1 (May 24, 2014)

the hammer said:



			looking in that bucket of balls In the last photo, one day , at birkdale, somebody will get the same bucket, with a little blue fish on the white ball.    Funny as .
		
Click to expand...

imagine if in the same bucket, there lay a luscious red lipstick.....   :whoo:


----------



## davemc1 (May 24, 2014)

garyinderry said:



View attachment 10633


View attachment 10634


View attachment 10635


View attachment 10636


View attachment 10637


View attachment 10638


View attachment 10639


View attachment 10640

Click to expand...

great set of pics mate. Pity a camera can't pick up wind, hardly does it justice!


----------



## garyinderry (May 24, 2014)

junior was filming everyone else so I returned the favour.  shot analysis from Val ! :thup:

[video=youtube;i9M-nEU5EKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9M-nEU5EKk&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## virtuocity (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for your lovely comments Peter and well done again.


----------



## Junior (May 25, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			junior was filming everyone else so I returned the favour.  shot analysis from Val ! :thup:

[video=youtube;i9M-nEU5EKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9M-nEU5EKk&feature=youtu.be[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha.....thanks mate.  I knew i should have laid up to them bunkers


----------



## Cheifi0 (May 25, 2014)

I am slightly late to the party but would just like to add my thanks to Dave and all the other organisers invovled in KOK.  It was a great day but felt like the course beat me up a little, hank god the weather forecast was wrong!  I thought Hillside was a fantastic course, maybe just a bit too tough for the likes of me.  I look forward to taking part next year. :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 25, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Thanks for your lovely comments Peter and well done again.
		
Click to expand...

No problem fella, meant every word.

You doing it again next year then? :whoo:


----------



## williamalex1 (May 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			No problem fella, meant every word.

You doing it again next year then? :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

What singing in the Eurovision


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 25, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			What singing in the Eurovision 

Click to expand...

Couldn't do much worse. Virtuocity has the better beard though - just.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 25, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Couldn't do much worse. Virtuocity has the better beard though - just.
		
Click to expand...

 And a better voice :thup:


----------

